# Best Filter for a 2.5 Gallon



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Im thinking of getting a 2.5 gallon to sit next to my 10 since I have no room for anything bigger, and my Multitank syndrome is kicking in :lol:

I want to move my RCS from my 10 to the 2.5 because the sparkling gourami are finding them to be tasty, in fact, I can only find one RCS so i donno if they are all hiding or they are all gone :|

I think my air pump can handle the 10 and the 2.5 if I use a sponge filter. I would like as the least amount of bubles possible. Any specific suggestions for sponges (or other filters) that would work? or should I diy (im not a good diy'er)


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

I would put a sponge filter in it...not many options for a 2.5g tank.

Something along the lines of this.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Air driven sponge filter. I like the Hagen Elite


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Blehhh, looks like the gouramis got to the last shrimp today before I was able to get the tank. I would order more but I don't know how they will do in the cold weather. Maybe in summer. Thanks guys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

I have decided to get new shrimp. So I’m going to move forward with the tank. I will buy everything tomorrow, paint the tank tomorrow and have it setup by Sunday. It will be a plays and substrate, and I will be moving over some sand from my 10 gallon. I hope not to move over any MTS. I would like to have them in this tank, but I don’t know if they will produce too much waste that will unbalance such a small tank. 

I will have the sponge I buy operating in my 10 gallon for a day or so to start the bacteria buildup. I will also be adding wood from my 5 gallon. I will plant with java fern and java moss, a moss ball, salvania and pygmy chain sword. The shrimp will be in Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday. I will start with 6.

I have two questions. My LFS has a light strip that fits on this tank. I believe it’s incandescent. Either way I will have a 6500k bulb, so I expect some evaporation. With only the shrimp and plants, will water changes be necessary or can I just refill the evaporated water with new conditioned water? If I do water changes I won’t even mess with a gravel vac but I assume just removing a few cups of water is all I would really need to do, correct?

Also will this type of heater work? Obviously space is a concern in a small tank so if this heater won’t bother my plants roots I would like to use it. My place is around 72 degrees,

http://www.thehiddenreef.com/store/841421004747%21THR01/Hydor+Mini+Heater+15+Watt


----------

